# Picture of my new Nano Shrimp bowl



## Jroksta (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like a good start


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I like it!


Jenna


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good but what is that grass stuff? hopefully not mondo grass or other plant that lives emersed.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Newman said:


> looks good but what is that grass stuff? hopefully not mondo grass or other plant that lives emersed.


you have me worried now cause it is Mondo Grass....whats wrong with Mondo grass?


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

actually I just read that it isn't a true aquatic plant :-/


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes, you are better off using microswords


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wanted to share some updated pictures! I took out that Mondo grass crap and added a few new plants including some xmas moss. I also got some baby guppies from work that I am growing in there before I give them away...as well as a very prego guppy. Anyway just wanted to share some updated pics...let me know what you all think and any advice is well appreciated! 





































I bought some white sand but just not positive I wanna add it to the bowl just yet. what do you guys think? white sand or no?


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

hhmmm is it just me who can't see all the pics or did I screw this all up??


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I see the pics in post 1 and I see the fourth picture in post 8.

All of the other pictures aren't showing up (not sure if you wanted them to or not).


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmmm let me try again!!


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

white sand or no?


----------



## Abscent (Feb 4, 2012)

First off beautiful natural looking tank all the colours blend together nicely, I think the white sand would make the driftwood stand out more, it features really blend in with the substrate now. So a layer of white sand would be nice imo.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you!! And I'm very much considering putting the sand in...not quite sure how I'm gonna do it though!?


----------



## Abscent (Feb 4, 2012)

Manda0922 said:


> Thank you!! And I'm very much considering putting the sand in...not quite sure how I'm gonna do it though!?


Hmm I would rinse the sand out about 10 times, put it into a pantyhose and slowly dump it into the bottom and spread it out. You will still have debris kick up an cloudy water for a day but best way i can think off.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

hhmmm thats actually a pretty good idea! thank you  
I'll post an updated pic after its done.


----------



## Abscent (Feb 4, 2012)

Manda0922 said:


> hhmmm thats actually a pretty good idea! thank you
> I'll post an updated pic after its done.


Glad I am of some use on this forum:thumbsup: Can't wait to see the update, i will keep watch on this one


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

guppy isnt a good idea. watch out for a crash if the bowl can';t handle it, though the filter will help if its a cycled one.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a filter in it and the bowl can def handle it....besides the guppies are just temp. Once she gives birth and all the babies grow up they will all have new homes


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

OK so I added the white sand to it tonight. There is no going back now so I better learn to love it!! lol. what do you all think now that I added the white sand??


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you made a good move. it will look better when things grow more. but it looks goo now.


----------



## Abscent (Feb 4, 2012)

That looks good! Makes everything stand out more. Did the pantyhose method make it a little easier?


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

well I was gonna use panty hose but I didn't have any and I didn't want to leave the house to buy one so I just rinsed it in a bowl and used a little measuring cup to pour it in close to the bottom. It was super easy and worked great! Its growing on my more n more every time I look at it


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it...plus you can really see the baby guppies in that first pic. All I could see prior was the prego one. Nice work!


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2010)

Subscribed! I want to do one of these!


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

I plan on posting a pic in there thread at least once a week so you guys an watch it grow with me! Im super excited to watch it grow.....Also wondering if I should be getting co2 going or not? Its on my kitchen counter so it needs to keep looking pretty! lol


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2010)

What kind of substrate do you have undrr the sand? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Flora max


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe I post too many pics of this thing but I'm kind of in love with it, lol...its by far my fav out of all 3. My 10yo son found a couple of rocks for me that I really liked and I think they are a great addition. I love watching the plants grow everyday! You can see the plant on the bottom left with 3 sprouts coming from it...when I recieved that about week ago it was nothing but roots! Anyway just had to share again....enjoy!


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful bowl! I definitely do love the white sand!


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2010)

Stunning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you much!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice! What was that palm-like leafy plant on the bottom in the first pic?


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

If Im looking at the right one that is Mondo grass. I learned it wasn't a true aquatic plant so I replaced it. Didn't really like how it looked too much anyway so I don't miss it at all!!


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

So recently over the last 3-4 days my bowl has gotten very very cloudy! like to the point I can't even see through it. I took out a ton of babies so there was less food being put into the tank and less waste being created. I did a large water change but it didn't help at all and now it's even worse. Is this possibly a bacteria bloom? I have never seen anything get THIS CLOUDY during a cycle before.....It pains me to see it this way! wtf is going on? :-( How do I fix it?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

keep doing water changes, make sure stocking is very low. remove fish if you can. test parameters to make sure its not cycling again...


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome...looks good


----------

